# MB Quart



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Say something about MB Quart, how good are they? What good speaker models do they make? And also I have an answered questions, if I get components, will the installation of them, involve cutting any of the door trim?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

decent midbass, harsh highs, some people like them, I don't

installation might require cutting, depending on where you put the tweets


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

sr20demon, you see, I don't want to cut anything in my car, so unless there is a better place for the tweeters, I'm not gonna components. So i'm just looking at full range speakers, any good full-range speakers out there.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

MBQ also makes coax type speakers too, just so you know.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> Say something about MB Quart, how good are they? What good speaker models do they make? And also I have an answered questions, if I get components, will the installation of them, involve cutting any of the door trim?


I was one of the first to buy them when they came out, really good speakers back then, but the highs were just TOO high! I'm running Boston Acoustics and they are awesome... before they, correct me if I'm wrong, switched from titanium tweeters to aluminum tweeters a few years back.

Make sure you get mid bass drivers, not mid range, for that little extra thump.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I like em a lot. The Premium and Q line are very nice. If you are willing to spend money on MB, also check Focal. You will probably like one or another more. Personally, I dont think you can get better value than the Q line. The Tweeter had a sale on them; 250 bucks for 2 tweets, 2 mids, 2 xovers w/ fuses...good deal and sound good. Highs are as said somewhat harsh but still great.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

MB Quarts are pretty nice speaakers judging from the 2 sets I have. The highs could be harsh. but adding in the Musicomp x-overs helped smooth that out a lot in my car. I also run the tweets at the -3db setting, as running them at the normal setting (0db) makes them sound way bright. I also run the treble control on my head unit lower than most, so that may be why I get the results I get. It's worth getting the separates for the front over doing the coaxs because the extra separation that you get from mounting the tweeter higher up improves the soundstage and opens up the sound noticeably. They are nice speakers, but there are a few others that have wonderful sound quality also for similar money. The Adire Kodas come to mind.


----------

